# SUMMER MUSHROOMS 2022



## Canofveggies (Mar 10, 2018)

Found 3 chickens last weekend; they were all with 30 feet of each other. Saw maybe 1/2 dozen scattered small chanterelles starting to come up in the mossy openings on a hilltop along a creek. Hopefully it’s a wet summer!

I ovenfried the chickens in bacon fat with old bay seasoning and served with lemon wedges; it was pretty darn good with a cold beer.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Canofveggies said:


> Found 3 chickens last weekend; they were all with 30 feet of each other. Saw maybe 1/2 dozen scattered small chanterelles starting to come up in the mossy openings on a hilltop along a creek. Hopefully it’s a wet summer!
> 
> I ovenfried the chickens in bacon fat with old bay seasoning and served with lemon wedges; it was pretty darn good with a cold beer.
> View attachment 43928
> View attachment 43929


Looks damn good I hope they start here in Indiana soon. Good Luck and keep on Shroomin


----------



## qercus (Apr 26, 2019)

Chanterelles 
Boone County


----------

